
FCC chairman ramps up defense of net neutrality repeal - eplanit
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-internet/fcc-chairman-ramps-up-defense-of-net-neutrality-repeal-idUSKCN1M12OO
======
foobarbazetc
Nah.

